# Bit holder



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Here is an articulating bit holder I made back in the day. It's made from cherry. I just mounted it next to the drill press tonight.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Too good/nice for my shop … but a really nice addition to yours!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Nice. For many of us, setting up shop can be part of the fun of woodworking, and this reflects it well.


----------

